# Going to Seagull 10/5/14



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Finally get to do some fishing so I'll be headed to Seagull. Trying for bull reds, tog, sheepshead, flounder and striper. Hopefully I can fill the cooler. Will give a report once I get there.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck. Don't know about out at seagull but it's been pretty slow the last two days.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I will be there around 7 am tryn for the sheeps and tog


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

So far I caught a 14" tog, two short flounder and some snags. Pretty good tog action with the biggest being 22" I believe. Going red drum fishing until I leave at 7 pm because of work in the morning.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Good to hear something is biting. I'd like to give it a try out there but I've heard some stories about how it's a mess on the weekends.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

I just left seagull bout a hr ago I caught a 15.5 tog a 17 in he and my cousin caught a 16.5 and a small 1. Tog bite was pretty good only issue was 3 guys with about 6 or 7 rods a piece I guess they don't know how to read it clearly says 2 rod per person no respect for the fellow fishermen .All togs were caught on fiddler other than that good day at seagull. Sat afternoon we were at Kiptopeke going after flounder the wind was horrible at 14 to 18 m ph the water was murky and muddy only pulled up 1 15.5 inch flounder on a gudgeon.i will try and post pix once I'm home. Hopefully I can make it out to oc next weekend and see how the bite is there . Also as soon as I got there I had a krazy strike on my rod it bent straight down and then to the side reeled up and my hook was gone some one said it was probably a sheep head man I need to hook on to one of those .!! Tight lines and respect!!


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

croaker83 said:


> I just left seagull bout a hr ago I caught a 15.5 tog a 17 in he and my cousin caught a 16.5 and a small 1. Tog bite was pretty good only issue was 3 guys with about 6 or 7 rods a piece I guess they don't know how to read it clearly says 2 rod per person no respect for the fellow fishermen .All togs were caught on fiddler other than that good day at seagull. Sat afternoon we were at Kiptopeke going after flounder the wind was horrible at 14 to 18 m ph the water was murky and muddy only pulled up 1 15.5 inch flounder on a gudgeon.i will try and post pix once I'm home. Hopefully I can make it out to oc next weekend and see how the bite is there . Also as soon as I got there I had a krazy strike on my rod it bent straight down and then to the side reeled up and my hook was gone some one said it was probably a sheep head man I need to hook on to one of those .!! Tight lines and respect!!


Hmm. Don't think a sheepshead would take your hook. If you were using fiddlers it could've been anything. If you were fishing for tog with that rod then you should've been ok for sheepshead. I think you use similar hooks and such for both of them. Speaking of tog fishing....what kind of setup do you guys use? I've never fished for them but would like to try it. Would like to know what kind of rod and such you use


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report fellas. Yeah last weekend when I was fishing end of the pier, they were realing in the tautog in at the beginning of pier. Tautog pretty good at seagull right now if you can squeeze in between the 100 poles.

Afout I have not fished tautog either but im gonna try next week. The guys at the pier told me to use a single hook with the skinny narrow weight (skinny like a pencil). Set drag tight because tog will take you bait straight to the rocks. They were using spinner and conventional with short 6 rods throwing it right down from the fence.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

OrangeCap said:


> Thanks for the report fellas. Yeah last weekend when I was fishing end of the pier, they were realing in the tautog in at the beginning of pier. Tautog pretty good at seagull right now if you can squeeze in between the 100 poles.
> 
> Afout I have not fished tautog either but im gonna try next week. The guys at the pier told me to use a single hook with the skinny narrow weight (skinny like a pencil). Set drag tight because tog will take you bait straight to the rocks. They were using spinner and conventional with short 6 rods throwing it right down from the fence.


I don't have any rods like that. All my stuff is either surf rods or ultra light freshwater stuff. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

When observing the them fish for togs, they use a flounder rig and a dropper loop rig depending on the person. Also, the hooks are big enough so it fits in the togs mouth when it takes the fiddler. Pretty small stout hooks. Wish the flounder were bigger but I think I'll be better working the inlets.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry late on the pix trying to figure it out


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

how do I post multiple pix at once?


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Wow! Nice job on the togs.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanx the bite was pretty good and should just get better seagull is nice but with guys having 6 rods a piece for tog it's hard to get em I got lucky and brought 2 home juss gotta deal with the crowd and work yourself into were you can


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

Once you setup on the walkway and get your rods in the water you are golden. It is up to the tog whether he wants fiddler, blue crab or sandfleas haha.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I am no expert on togs or sheepshead, but from what I understand both of them(especially tog) tend to take baits with an insanely light pick up, therefore requiring the utmost attention to the rod. So how is it these guys are working 6+ rods with any success? Are they just hoping the fish swallow their baits or they get lucky with circles or what?


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

GotchaMack said:


> I am no expert on togs or sheepshead, but from what I understand both of them(especially tog) tend to take baits with an insanely light pick up, therefore requiring the utmost attention to the rod. So how is it these guys are working 6+ rods with any success? Are they just hoping the fish swallow their baits or they get lucky with circles or what?


I don't know. That's what I've been told too. Gotta pay real close attention to your rod or you'll miss it. Seems circles wouldn't work for them because they don't swim off like drum or striper would. But then again I saw guy with 2 nice sheepshead in his cooler one day while fishing and he showed me the rig he used. It was a 1/4 ounce pinched sinker about 12" above a circle hook.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

They setup and just watch the rods at 1 point they had so many rods 1 guy was helping them watch their rods telling the that rod the 1 in the middle the shaman blah blah so obviously they were over doing it it kinda hard watching 2 rods when the bite gets hott . My cousin caught a fish in 1 corner and here comes 1 of them right next to him and drops his line smh anyhow its.iver kill to me 3 people with that many rods
Sometime a tog will hook itself but most of the time u have to watch and be ready cause they are experts at u king your baits we caught our 2 keepers on fiddler and saw a monster 22 caught on blue crab


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

Shimano** this color that color


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Most of the Togs at Seagulls I seen caught really take the rod down... now when I fish other places I like to hold my rod if I know the bite is really good because they steal bait quickly.... The sheepshead steal bait the best....


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Are the panfish biting at seagull as well?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

GotchaMack said:


> I am no expert on togs or sheepshead, but from what I understand both of them(especially tog) tend to take baits with an insanely light pick up, therefore requiring the utmost attention to the rod. So how is it these guys are working 6+ rods with any success? Are they just hoping the fish swallow their baits or they get lucky with circles or what?


 You can tog fish with multiply rods with no issue . I do all the time .Tog will slam the fids pretty hard just got to have some backbone and drag set hard to stop them from diving in holes at the cbbt.Usually sheep's don't they steal the bait and require you to set the hook once you feel a nibble. For tog fishing use a single or double droopler loop With 2/0 -3/0 j hooks with offset or not.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

GotchaMack said:


> I am no expert on togs or sheepshead, but from what I understand both of them(especially tog) tend to take baits with an insanely light pick up, therefore requiring the utmost attention to the rod. So how is it these guys are working 6+ rods with any success? Are they just hoping the fish swallow their baits or they get lucky with circles or what?





Wkndfishlife said:


> Once you setup on the walkway and get your rods in the water you are golden. It is up to the tog whether he wants fiddler, blue crab or sandfleas haha.


Little more to it then that . Once you find the holes in the rocks . where your can drop your rig into they will bite every time if they are there took me a bit too find them but their is honey holes out there under the catwalk.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

fishinbob said:


> Are the panfish biting at seagull as well?



Yes blue are biting on blue cut bait and spot on bloodworms at night . Was there wensday and Thursday.fish bites are hitting on nothing ...


----------

